# Brown Eyed Fancy Mouse



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

So an interesting mouse has popped up in my population...

I will have pictures in two weeks. However a brief description:
Brown eyes, outline eye is also light brown. I never had a brown-eyed mouse before. It is noticeable because its almost as if they are hollow. They blend in with the face and appear translucent. 
Fur color is dove-like but not exactly. It's almost like a concrete, tan color. She has slight grey shading vertically down the spine and on the face, however not Piebald or Splashed.
I do not believe she is Beige, else she would be CPG, but she definitely does not have points. (7 weeks of age)
Parents:
Seal Point Siamese Roan and Chocolate Merle.

So...
a^e/a B/b c^h/? Ro/ro

I inbred this line for about 8 generations to complete genetic purging. In result, this mouse was the only survivor from her litter of 8-9. She is very healthy, not runty. I am surprised she survived genetic purging. I was expecting that strain to crash. I can not wait until I can breed her.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have pictures? Both eyes and fur. Never heard of brown-eyed mice before


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

be great if you could fix it in .I read that red mice have brown eyes but if they do they must be very dark indeed as the ones I have appear to have black eyes.Other than that I've only had ones with bluish grey irises.Those are on brokens and cream(bone)presumably a dilution of black.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, i will post a picture immediately once I acquire a camera. My college does not permit lending digital photography items until after February 9, 2018.


----------

